# Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden



## Schwedenpeter (29. August 2007)

Hej,

angetrieben durch Ausführungen in einem Nachbarthema (Bolmen + Asnen) bin ich motiviert ein neues Thema zu eröffnen.

Es wurden Ausdrücke wie "Kochtopfangler", "Abschläger" usw. verwendet und diese haben mich doch sehr getroffen - ich meine damit natürlich das Schubladendenken.

Wie seht Ihr die Situation der deutschen Angler im Ausland, hier primär in Schweden? Wie bewertet Ihr Euch? Was ist Eure Motivation des Angelns?

Ich schreibe einmal für mich:

Ich selber fahre nach Schweden um die Natur und Stille zu genießen. Da ich liebend gerne Fisch esse bietet sich der frische Fisch vor Ort gefangen geradezu an, insbesondere, da ich leidenschaftlich gerne angel. Bin ich ein Kochtopffischer?

Die ersten Versuche teste ich also die neuen Gewässer und gehe gezielt mit mir bekannten und erfolgreichen Angelmethoden vor, Zielfisch hierbei Hecht in der Größenordnung von 85-95 cm, da dieser m.E. am besten schmeckt.

Habe ich meine Tagesration gefangen (1-2 Hechte, je nachdem mit wieviel Personen wir vor Ort sind), so gehe ich mit neuen Angeltechniken vor. Ich habe letzten Urlaub erstmals (und erfolglos) das Jerken probiert, ich schleppe mit großen Ködern (Mäuse fangen keine Tiger titelte letztens der Blinker) und setze die wirklich großen, wenn sie denn beißen (ich arbeite noch am Meterhecht #c) wieder ein, ebenso die Kleinen (unter 80-85 cm, es sei denn, sie haben den Haken wirklich zu tief geschluckt).
Bin ich also Kochtopfangler?

Letztendlich nehme ich am Ende des Urlaubes auch eine bestimmte Protion an Hechtfilets mit nach Deutschland für meine Tiefkühltruhe, i.d.R. zwischen 5- max. 10 Kg, die ich hier auch in kürzester zeit verzehre - bin ich also Kochtopffischer?

Wie sieht es beim C+R (catch and release) aus? Sind das alles Tierquäler, weil sie aus Spaß am Drill Fischen den unnötigen Stress aussetzen? Ich denke nein!

Nun lese ich auch imm er wieder von riesenfängen in Skandinavien, vornehmlich in Norwegen. Mmmh, ich persönlich denke, jeder Angler darf und sollte Fische zum Eigenbedarf entnehmen, dabei jedoch sollte zwingend beachtet werden nicht jeden Fisch abzuschagen, denn ein schöner 60er Hecht könnte einmal der Meterhecht sein sein, den man selber fängt. Verantwortungsvoller Umgang und Einklang zwischen Mensch und Natur hat m.E. nichts mit Kochtopfangeln und/oder Tierquälerei (C+R) zu tun, sondern bringt ein gesundes Erleben, eine Entspannung für Geist und Körper mit sich und sollte das Recht von Jedermann bleiben.

Hejda

Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

OffTopic:
Das wird mit Sicherheit wieder einer der Threads, in dem früher oder später "Moderatortechnisches Eingreifen" notwendig werden wird.

Würde mich freuen wenn sich alle Diskutanten in ihren Äußerungen und der Wortwahl so verhalten würden, dass das nicht notwendig sein wird!

Danke.


----------



## eddyguru (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

hej hej,

ich denke nicht das du ein Kochtopfangler bist!!!!!!Solange du nur die Fische entnimmst die zum verzehr vorgesehen sind ist das völlig in Ordnung.Gerade die Schweden sind oft nicht bessser.War dieses Jahr schon zwei mal dort und konnte bei beiden Urlauben beobachten,wie auch Einheimische ihre Fische mitnahmen.Mann fährt nach Schweden um die Natur und Stillezu genießen und natürlich frischen Fisch zu essen!!!!!

hejda 

christian


----------



## Torsk_SH (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Moin!

Für mich ist ein Kochtopfangler jemand der alles mitnimmt. 
Also auch irgendwelche Einsalzgeschichten bei Kleinfischen und Untermaßigen.

Ich denke Deine Einstellung ist eine "gesunde" und ähnelt stark meiner. :q

CU

Kai


----------



## Starcrunch (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Hej Hej,
bin grade aus dem Schweden Urlaub zurück.
War das erste mal für mich.
Zielfisch war vor allem Hecht.
Das erste mal war es auch, das ich einen Entnommen habe. Wir haben den dann geräuchert.
Mein fazit: Viel zu viele Gräten und geschmacklich nicht der Hit.
Ich habe mich daher dazu entschlossen, (so wie ich das auch bisher gemacht habe) alles wieder zu releasen.
Haben die Fische also keine Verletzung, wird alles wieder eingesetzt, egal welche Größe.
hej då


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Du bist ein ein Kochtopfangler und Abschläger ganz klar!
Genauso wie ich auch. 
Genau wie du gehe ich zuallererst einmal gezielt auf jene Fische angeln die mir besonders gut schmecken und wenn dann einer in geeigneter Größe beißt wird der auch eisenhart abgeschlagen und verspeißt da man ja mit dem Wunsch nach einem schmackhaften Fisch ans Wasser geht. Das macht uns in den Augen der meißten C&R - Fanatiker die ja schon mit dem Gedanken "egal was beißt es kommt wieder rein" ans Wasser gehen ganz klar zu Kochtopfanglern. Diferenziert wird da von den meisten sowieso nicht und es ist auch egal das man nach einem oder zwei ordentlichen Fischen keine weiteren mehr entnimmt es reicht schon das man überhaupt was mitnimmt um als Kochtopfangler bezeichnet zu werden.

Ganz allgemein ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass man besonders bei der Entnahme von Friedfischen (Weißfisch, Karpfen etc.) schief angeschaut wird, was ich gerade bei der gigantischen Menge in der diese in den meisten Gewässern vorkommen ziemlich verwunderlich finde.
Zumal genau jene Schiefgucker sich regelmäßig Bismarckhering oder Sardinen aus der Dose reinziehen.


----------



## peterws (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> [...] es reicht schon das man überhaupt was mitnimmt um als Kochtopfangler bezeichnet zu werden.
> [...]



Nach dieser Definition bin ich auch Kochtopfangler und stolz darauf!


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> das Ziel eines jeden "normalen"!!! Anglers einen Fisch zum Verzehr zu entnehmen??


 
Ja das war das ursprüngliche Ziel des angelns. Scheint aber immer mehr aus der Mode zu kommen.


----------



## Stonefish (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Ich entnehme relativ selten Fische. Wenn ich ich dies mache, dann gibt es am nächsten Tag leckere Zanderfilets oder Forelle Müllerin. Ich packe mir aber nicht die Kühltruhe voll. 
ich muß aber auch klar sagen, dass unser Gewässer keine Kochtopangler verträgt, da der Fischbestand erwiesener Maßen sehr schlecht ist. Da freut man sich über jeden der nicht alles abschlägt.
Ein wichtiger Punkt bei der Entnahme wir bei vielen Diskussionen zudem völlig ignoriert. Wenn jemand alle paar Wochen mal zum angeln geht soll ihm das Recht auch zustehen 2-3 Fische zu entnehmen. Es gibt allerdings bei uns auch einige Angler die fast täglich auf dem Seee unterwegs sind. Diesen kann ich keine 2-3 Fische zugestehen. Ich ärgere sehr über unsere Petrijünger, die sich monatlich mit abgeschlagenen Meterhechten auf unserer Vereinshomepage abbilden lassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



> Bin allerdings gespannt, wann die ersten Fanatiker hier auftauchen und anfangen rumzupöbeln...


Frage:
Ist nicht auch die folgende Aussage eine "Art Fanatismus" - nur eben aus der anderen Richtung?? 


> Denn wer angelt, nur um zu drillen und anschließend alles wieder zurückzuwerfen, der hat meines Erachtens das falsche Hobby!!!



Denn auch das sind Angler und die dürfen und sollen so angeln, wenn es vielleicht auch nicht Deiner Einstellung entspricht.

Bitte nochmals alle Seiten um entsprechende Zurückhaltung.
Danke.


----------



## Starcrunch (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



peterws schrieb:


> Nach dieser Definition bin ich auch Kochtopfangler und stolz darauf!


Stolz jetzt genau auf was oder warum?
Stolz kann man doch auf ne Leistung sein. Ich sehs jetzt nicht als Leistung an, einen Fisch richtig zubereiten zu können.
Aber das sieht ja jeder anders 
Stonefish hat da was sehr richtiges gesagt.
Es kommt doch auch darauf an wo und wie oft man fischen geht.

Es geht hier ja jetzt eigentlich ums Fischen in Schweden.
Wenn man den Spieß jetzt mal umdreht.
Stellt euch vor, es kommen zig Urlauber an euer Hausgewässer und jeder haut alles tot was er rauszieht. Wie lang deuert es wohl, bis da nix mehr drin is, was man rausholen kann?!?
Also ich als Schwede (wenn ich denn einer wäre), würde das nicht so toll finden


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@Schwedenpeter
Deine Einstellung zum Angeln im Allgemein und zum Angeln in Schweden im Speziellen teile ich zu 100% !!! Ich bin ein langjähriger Schwedenfan, bin jedes Jahr mindestens einmal dort, so daß ich mich prinzipiell auch "Schweden-Volker" o.ä. nennen könnte. Allerdings fahre ich mittlerweile genauso gerne nach Norwegen, deshalb bezeichne ich mich allgemeingültiger als Skandinavien-Fan.

Ich bin für die komplette "Nahrungskette" beim Fisch zuständig, also: Fangen-Ausnehmen-Filettieren-Kochen/Braten/Grillen-Essen.

Die Natur, die Ruhe, sehr gutes Angelgerät sind für mich ebenso wichtige Faktoren wie der Fang eines schönes Fisches. Habe ich einen Tages- oder 2-Tages-Bedarf erangelt - und bleibt ggf. noch etwas für die Truhe übrig - höre ich auf zu angeln. An Midsommar in Schweden habe ich beim Schleppangeln - wie immer ausschließlich mit Wobblern über 20cm - innerhalb von 1,5 Stunden brutto (reines Angeln unter 1 Stunde) drei schöne Hechte um die 85cm gefangen. Der Angeltag war so gut, daß sicherlich auch ein Ü-1m-Hecht drin gewesen wäre. Trotzdem habe ich aufgehört, die Tagesration was bereits mehr als gedeckt und der Tag auch so wunderbar gewesen.

Bewußtes C&R, wie das Einige machen, die in 5 Tagen 150 Hechte fangen, alle wieder reinsetzen und abends die Wurst auf den Grill legen, ist nicht mein Ding. Ich "release" nur dann, wenn der Fisch noch zu klein ist, um schon in der Pfanne zu landen. Ansonsten stehe ich zu meiner bewußten Entnahme von gefangenem Fisch, egel ob das nun als Kochtopfangeln bezeichnet wird oder wie auch immer...

Und nur zur Erinnerung: alles bezogen auf Schweden (/Norwegen) und die ein bis drei Wochen im Jahr, die ich dort bin...

Ha det bra!


----------



## fzZzzz (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

DAS ist ein sehr kontroverses Thema.

Ich bin der Meinung, dass du (nach Berücksichtgung aller Auflagen wie Schonmaßen und -zeiten) mit deinem gefangenen Fisch machen solltest was du willst(essen oder releasen). Die entrichtest die entsprechenden Gebühren, damit hast du deinen finanziellen Beitrag zur Sicherung der Bestände o.ä. geleistet. Schonender Umgang mit den Tieren, egal ob du sie zurücksetzt oder tötest, is ja wohl die einzige Option.

Natürlich muss man auch differenzieren. Ich bin voll gegen Leute, die Fische abschlachten, nur um damit zu posen. Ein Meterhecht ist angeltechnisch ein Traum, hat aber kulinarisch, auf Grund seines fortgeschrittenen Alters einen geringen Wert. So einen Prachtfisch zu killen nur um ihn in die Kamera zu halten, oder in irgendeine Rangliste zu kommen halte ich für absolut unnötig (den Hecht nur mal als Beispiel). Generell ein Tier zu töten, um es danach in den Müll zu kloppen ist absoluter Schwachsinn.

Wenn du einen 70er mitnimmst und auf den Grill haust, ist das nur deine Sache. Soll man etwa seine selbst gefangen Fische zurücksetzen und dann in den Supermarkt rennen und industriell gefangen Fisch unterstützen ?! 

So kannst du dein Hobby fischen und die Liebe zum Fisch essen wunderbar verbinden. Es soll ja auch Angler geben die Fisch garnicht essen, noch son Punkt den ich nicht verstehen kann.

Man muss ja auch keine 15 Fische in der Gefriere liegen haben, damit man irgendwann mal in 2 Jahren eventuell n Fisch essen kann...

Genauso lässt sich über "catch and realease" streiten. Generell auszuschliessen einen Fisch mitzunehmen und zu verwerten, kann man das überhaupt ?! Ich realese Fische und zwar wenn ich mir sicher bin, dass sie keine gefährlichen Verletzungen haben und ich sie auf Grund ihrer Größe (eventuell grade so maßig) nicht nützlich verwenden kann.

Also ich finde jeder sollte sich selbst fragen, was er mit dem Fang anstellen will. Kochtopfangeln und abschlagen gehört nunmal zu unserem Hobby. Ich finde nur manche sollten die Terminologie nicht benutzen um anderen einen Stempel aufzudrücken. Aber den Stempel bekommt man halt öfters aufgedrückt, wenn sich andere dadurch "besser" fühlen, von mir aus. Jeder hat da aber seine eigene Meinung..

Ich für meinen Teil denke, ich habe ein gutes Maß gefunden und kann ohne schlechtes Gewissen meinen Fang verwerten (oder eben auch nicht).


----------



## Starcrunch (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Margaux schrieb:


> Ha det bra!


Danke! das hab ich gesucht, aber nicht gefunden wie man es schreibt #6


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Ne also Pottangler sind für mich Leute die über dem persönlichen Bedarf entnehmen und den Fisch dann verschenken oder verkaufen.
Hin und wieder einen mitnehmen um ihn selber zu essen, das ist für mich nicht der Pottfischer.
Es gibt hier einen Angelverein da sind Leute drin die betreiben das Angeln schon fast gewerblich, die haun alles platt, auch mal 30 Zander an nem Ausnahmetag. Das sind Abschläger.
Ich persönlich nehme nur sehr wenig mit, aber ich kuck sicher keinen schief an der mal nen Fisch entnimmt zum Essen. Fängt einer aber sagen wir mal 2-3 schöne Fische an einem Tag und haut alle platt, dann ärgere ich mich schon.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Du bist ein ein Kochtopfangler und Abschläger ganz klar!
> Genauso wie ich auch.
> Genau wie du gehe ich zuallererst einmal gezielt auf jene Fische angeln die mir besonders gut schmecken und wenn dann einer in geeigneter Größe beißt wird der auch eisenhart abgeschlagen und verspeißt da man ja mit dem Wunsch nach einem schmackhaften Fisch ans Wasser geht. Das macht uns in den Augen der meißten C&R - Fanatiker die ja schon mit dem Gedanken "egal was beißt es kommt wieder rein" ans Wasser gehen ganz klar zu Kochtopfanglern. Diferenziert wird da von den meisten sowieso nicht und es ist auch egal das man nach einem oder zwei ordentlichen Fischen keine weiteren mehr entnimmt es reicht schon das man überhaupt was mitnimmt um als Kochtopfangler bezeichnet zu werden.
> 
> ...




Hallo,

das sehe ich genau so. Auch bei uns gibt es regelmäßig frischen Fisch in vielen Variationen. Ich angele auch ausschließlich um Fische essen zu können - also für den Kochtopf. Es ist auch meiner Meinung nichts gegen das Einfrieren von Fisch zu sagen, da es auch Perioden gibt wo man nichts fängt.
Was ich jedoch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist,
dass hier regelmäßig Angler mit ein bis zwei Gefriertruhen
auf dem Anhänger oder gleich mit Gefrieranhänger hier aufschlagen. Diese Gefriermöglichkeiten werden dann auch gefüllt. Nach Aussagen besagter Angler wird der Fisch zu Hause verkauft, um sich einen Teil des Urlaubes zu finanzieren.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Also ich als Schwede (wenn ich denn einer wäre), würde das nicht so toll finden



Das finden Sie auch absolut nicht toll.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Stonefish (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Eins habe ich vergessen zu schreiben. es geht ja ums Thema "Schweden". Hier kommt für mich noch ein anderer wichtiger Aspekt in betracht. Im Urlaub bin ich Gast. Ich möchte so behandelt werden und so benehme ich mich auch. Dazu gehört auch , dass ich keine Kühltruhe mit in den Urlaub nehme. Frei nach dem Motte " Nach mir die Sinnflut".


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Was ich jedoch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen kann ist,
> dass hier regelmäßig Angler mit ein bis zwei Gefriertruhen
> auf dem Anhänger oder gleich mit Gefrieranhänger hier aufschlagen. Diese Gefriermöglichkeiten werden dann auch gefüllt. Nach Aussagen besagter Angler wird der Fisch zu Hause verkauft, um sich einen Teil des Urlaubes zu finanzieren.


 
Genau dieser Punkt wird ja in diversen Norwegen-Threads - gelinde gesagt - ganz heiß |krach: diskutiert. Ich finde dieses "Gefrieranhängerangeln" - Zitat: "schließlich muß sich der Urlaub im teuren Norwegen ja auch lohnen" - schlichtweg verwerflich. Und wenn sich dann neuerdings noch Touris in Schweden die Kühlruhen mit Hechten und Zandern vollmachen, ist das Raubbau - nicht anderes. 

Ich habe bereits Mitte der 80iger Jahre (halbgewerbliche) deutsche Kühltruhentouristen erlebt, die mit Ihren dutzenden Aalschnüren mit jeweils 100 Haken in einem großen südschwedischen See den Aalbestand innerhalb weniger Jahre nahezu zerstört haben...


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Stolz jetzt genau auf was oder warum?
> Stolz kann man doch auf ne Leistung sein. Ich sehs jetzt nicht als Leistung an, einen Fisch richtig zubereiten zu können.


 
Oh doch das ist eine ganz große Leistung und da ist vom kulinarischen Traum bis zum brechreiz alles drinnen.



Starcrunch schrieb:


> Es geht hier ja jetzt eigentlich ums Fischen in Schweden.
> Wenn man den Spieß jetzt mal umdreht.
> Stellt euch vor, es kommen zig Urlauber an euer Hausgewässer und jeder haut alles tot was er rauszieht. Wie lang deuert es wohl, bis da nix mehr drin is, was man rausholen kann?!?
> Also ich als Schwede (wenn ich denn einer wäre), würde das nicht so toll finden


 
Ich kann nicht von Schweden sprechen sodnern nur von Norwegischen Binnengewässern. C&R ist dort weitgehend unbekannt, alle einheimischen Angler mit denen ich dort Kontakt hatte sind mal eben schnell nach Feierabend eine Runde über den See gefahren um sich ein paar Forellen fürs Abendessen zu fangen. Da wurde absolut alles mitgenommen was groß genug für die Pfanne war und ganz selsbstverständlich wurde das auch den Urlaubern gegönnt, ja sogar die guten Stellen wurden einem gezeigt und gleich noch die Küchentipps mitgeliefert. Fischneid wie hier habe ich da nicht im geringsten gesehen. Allerdings muss man auch bedenken dass die Gewässerfläche und Anglerdichte dort wesentlich geringer ist als bei uns und somit bei weitem genug Fisch für jeden da ist.


----------



## Starcrunch (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht von Schweden sprechen sodnern nur von Norwegischen Binnengewässern. C&R ist dort weitgehend unbekannt, alle einheimischen Angler mit denen ich dort Kontakt hatte sind mal eben schnell nach Feierabend eine Runde über den See gefahren um sich ein paar Forellen fürs Abendessen zu fangen. Da wurde absolut alles mitgenommen was groß genug für die Pfanne war und ganz selsbstverständlich wurde das auch den Urlaubern gegönnt, ja sogar die guten Stellen wurden einem gezeigt und gleich noch die Küchentipps mitgeliefert. Fischneid wie hier habe ich da nicht im geringsten gesehen. Allerdings muss man auch bedenken dass die Gewässerfläche und Anglerdichte dort wesentlich geringer ist als bei uns und somit bei weitem genug Fisch für jeden da ist.


Das is ja schön und gut.
Meinst du die sind dann immer noch so freundlich, wenn Herrschaaren von Angeltouristen die Fischgründe leer machen?
Man muß das alles immer n bisschen differenziert sehen.
Ich hab persönlich überhaupt nix dagegen, wenn jemand seine Fische mitnimmt.
Es sollte halt einfach nur im Rahmen bleiben.

Allerdings erwarte ich dann von anderen die gleiche Toleranz mir gegenüber, der eben releast.
Sprüche wie "das sind doch keine normalen Angler" sind einfach überflüssig.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Hej,

tack sa mycket für Eure fairen Antworten. Unser Mod hat auf Gefahren hingewiesen, das dieses Thema u.U. ausarten könnte - das wäre nicht mein Beweggrund zu diesem Thema gewesen.

Ich finde, wir Angler sollten in vielen Dingen mehr Einheit aufweisen, dazu gehört natürlich auch, das sich die Angler, welche Fische entnehmen und essen, sowie die C+R Angler gegenseitig respektieren lernen.

Ich denke, uns verbindet ein gemeinsames Hobbie, welches wundrschön ist. Wenn wir dieses dann auch noch im schönen Land wie Schweden praktizieren dürfen, dann sollte doch unser Herz aufgehen.

Was mir besonders aufgefallen ist, das in Schweden die Angelplätze sauber hinterlassen werden - zum Großteil jedenfalls. Das erfreut mich und zeigt doch eigentlich auf, das die dort aktiven Angler ein Umweltbewustsein mitgebracht haben. Dieses setzt doch auch das übermässige Töten abzuschaffen voraus, oder?

Ich denke auch, das ein Schwede null Problemo damit hat, wenn wir unsere Fische dort vor Ort verwerten und eine überschaubare Portion mitnehmen - Probleme gibt es m.E. nur beim Raubbau und solche Aussage habe ich bislang hier noch nicht gelesen.

Was ärgert also Angelfreunde daran, wenn wir in kontrollierter und ordentlicher Weise unsere Fische zum Verzehr entnehmen?

Hejda

Peter


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@Starcrunch
Ja differenzieren muss man immer, und ich habe auch nicht wirklich was gegen Releaser auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso man sich nur ans Wasser setzt um einen Fisch den man garnicht haben möchte mal kurz anzupacken und wieder zurück zu werfen. Aber bitte jeder wies ihm gefällt. 

Allerdings muss man auch bei den Verhätlnissen im jeweiligen Land differenzieren. Skandinavien-Verhätlnisse sind absolut kein Vergleich mit den hiesigen. Der Gedanke nur mit Angelfischerei ein Gewässer wie z.B. den Norwegischen Ogge - See leer zu fischen oder auch nur den Bestand wesentlich zu beeinträchtigen ist schlichtweg absurd. Die Fische finden in den dortigen Gewässern noch immer jene optimalen Bedingungen (bezüglich Nahrung, Laichmöglichkeiten etc.) vor wie schon immer und können sich unbeeinträchtig vermehren und je mehr Fische entnommen werden umso mehr Brut wird nicht gefressen und kommt durch so gleicht sich das wieder aus. Ich glaube einfach nicht dass man in so großflächigen Gewässern mittels Angeldruck einen Fischbestand reduzieren kann.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Margaux schrieb:


> Genau dieser Punkt wird ja in diversen Norwegen-Threads - gelinde gesagt - ganz heiß |krach: diskutiert. Ich finde dieses "Gefrieranhängerangeln" - Zitat: "schließlich muß sich der Urlaub im teuren Norwegen ja auch lohnen" - schlichtweg verwerflich. Und wenn sich dann neuerdings noch Touris in Schweden die Kühlruhen mit Hechten und Zandern vollmachen, ist das Raubbau - nicht anderes.
> 
> Ich habe bereits Mitte der 80iger Jahre (halbgewerbliche) deutsche Kühltruhentouristen erlebt, die mit Ihren dutzenden Aalschnüren mit jeweils 100 Haken in einem großen südschwedischen See den Aalbestand innerhalb weniger Jahre nahezu zerstört haben...


 

Und hier, mein Freund, pflichte ich Dir 100% bei. Genau damit ist das eigentliche Problem angesprochen, auch warum ich mich gegen das Schubladendenken wehre. Diesen Räubern und Verbrechern (meine individuelle Meinung) sollte das Handwerk gelegt werden, denn das sehe ich die Schuld für unseren oftmals schlechten Ruf (jedoch mehr in Deutschland als in Schweden selber).

Übrigens: Wer Fisch verkauft benötigt Gewerbe, Gesundheitszeugnis usw., es ist also auch steuerrechtlich und gewerberechtlich ein Straftat, die jedoch i.d.R. nicht verfolgt wird; mn hat ja nicht falsch geparkt #d

Hejda

Peter


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Starcrunch
> Ja differenzieren muss man immer, und ich habe auch nicht wirklich was gegen Releaser auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso man sich nur ans Wasser setzt um einen Fisch den man garnicht haben möchte mal kurz anzupacken und wieder zurück zu werfen. Aber bitte jeder wies ihm gefällt.



Das musst du auch nicht verstehen. Ich zum Beispiel verstehe nicht wie man einen Fisch mitnehmen kann in unseren meist etwas leeren Gewässern.
Angeln macht mehr Spass wenn was beisst und das geht nur wenn Fische drin sind  Keiner muss hungern wenn er die Fische wieder freilässt und ne Zuchtforelle / Zander schmeckt auch.
Siehste, es geht in beide Richtungen.
Ich respektiere und toleriere aber andere Einstellungen, ausser wenns masslos  / gewerblich wird.


----------



## Stonefish (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Wenn man einen Urlaub plant sollte man sich vorher über die örtlichen Geflogenheiten informieren. Spätestens wenn man da ist kann man ja mal nachfragen wie die Entnahme vor Ort gesehen wird. Ein guter Gast stellt sich dann auf die Wünsche seines gastgebers ein.:m


----------



## Starcrunch (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Starcrunch
> Ja differenzieren muss man immer, und ich habe auch nicht wirklich was gegen Releaser auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wieso man sich nur ans Wasser setzt um einen Fisch den man garnicht haben möchte mal kurz anzupacken und wieder zurück zu werfen. Aber bitte jeder wies ihm gefällt.


Das musst du auch nicht verstehen.
Ich für meinen Teil habe einfach ein besseres Gefühl, wenn ich den Kerl wieder einsetzten kann und sehe wie er davon schwimmt, als wenn ich ihm eine über die Rübe ziehe.


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Urlaub plant sollte man sich vorher über die örtlichen Geflogenheiten informieren. Spätestens wenn man da ist kann man ja mal nachfragen wie die Entnahme vor Ort gesehen wird. Ein guter Gast stellt sich dann auf die Wünsche seines gastgebers ein.:m



Das wäre schön wenn jeder soviel Anstand hätte.


----------



## Rudl (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Grundsätzlich ist es doch so das der Gewässerbetreiber vorschreibt ob C&R zu betreiben ist oder ob Fisch gegen Aufpreis od ohne entnommen werden darf!

Seit wann gibt es den Begriff "Kochtopfangler" ?
Würde einmal sagen seit es C&R gibt.
Seit Jahrtausenden wird Fisch nachgestellt und gegessen und jetzt meinen plötzlich einige, jene die Fische entnehmen  als Bambimörder hinstellen zu müssen!

Anders sehe ich das schon mit dem Begriff Raubfischen, jene die über Gebühr Fische entnehmen um sich die Tiefkühltruhen zu füllen finden auch bei mir keine bewunderung!
Siehe zb. Sikarsee in Slowenien, war einmal ein sehr berühmtes Gewässer zum Angeln leider hat man es dorten verabsäumt ein gewisses Releasen vorzuschreiben und die Fische landeten in Deutschen und Österreichischen Tiefkühltruhen ohne ende.
Der See ist seit vielen Jahren so gut wie tot!

Auch Karpfen die mehr als 7-8 Kilo haben sollten immer releast werden höhergewichtige schmecken ja sowieso nicht mehr.
Ausserdem wenn alles grosse entnommen wird wer hat dann noch das Vergnügen kapitale Fische zu landen?

Alles in mass und ziel gehalten dann werden wir auch in Zukunft schöne Fische fangen können. Den Begriff Kochtopfangler gibts für mich gar nicht!


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Hallo,
Kochtopfangeln oder Zurücksetzen als Gegensätze darzustellen geht in die falsche Richtung. Das ist die selbe Diskussion , wie Boilie ja/ nein. Es geht hier um die verschiedenen Motivationen als Grundlage der Entscheidung überhaupt Angeln zu gehen. Beides ist aus meiner Sicht richtig und sollte nicht ins Extrem ausarten oder besser in der Missachtung der verschiedenen Standpunkte. Es kann nur darum gehen, zu klären wann ist die Entscheidung für Entnahme/ Zurücksetzen falsch. 
Ich mache beides, wer will mir verbieten einen Aal mitzunehmen, der das Mindestmass ( möglichst etwas darüber hinaus) hat. Genausogut setze ich einen großen Fisch auch in Schweden zurück. ( man sollte nicht vergessen, dass z.B. in Schären Besatzmassnahmen für Maränen erfolgen und in kleineren Seen der Hechtbestand auch nur über Besatz erhalten wird)
Ich kann nur mitnehmen, was ich sinnvoll verwerten kann. Dabei spielt auch die Größe des Fisches ein Rolle. Es gibt wohl gesichterte Erkenntnisse, dass der Leich der größeren Fische
besser zur Vermehrung und Weitergabe der genetischen Informationen geeignet ist.
Nach meiner Auffassung müssen wir uns wieder mal klar machen, dass der Mensch und damit auch der Angler in der Natur lebt und wenn ich weiter angeln will, diese erhalten muss. Ich will damit nicht zur Missachtung der Gesetze in D-Land aufrufen, aber ob ich einen Fisch mitnehme oder nicht, entscheide ich in der konkreten Situation.
Will ich Ihn essen ja/ will ich ihn nicht essen nein. Dies hat nichts mit der Sorte Fisch zutun
(ob angeblich minderwertig oder Premium, Fisch ist Fisch)
Was ich als nicht mehr zeitgemäß finde sind z.B: Hitparaden mit dem größten Fisch, der nur gewertet wird, wenn er Tot beim Angelhändler gemessen wird oder gezieltes Winterangeln auf Leichdorsche. Hier muss ich als Angler einfach mal weiterdenken und nicht alles auf die Fischer schieben oder wieder besseren Wissens tun, weil es ja nicht verboten ist. Aber dies ist mein Standpunkt und keiner muss danach handeln. ( Zur Hechtschonzeit könnte man auch die dicksten Hechte landen- nur dies ist verboten und dann wundere ich mich im nächtsten Sommer, dass es keine mehr gibt- ), nur zur Info : ich gehen Pilken ( bald geht es wieder los)
Ich möchte auch die Menge der zu entnehmden Fische nicht an der Beitragszahlung oder am Preis für Angelkarten festmachen.


----------



## Dart (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Stonefish schrieb:


> Wenn man einen Urlaub plant sollte man sich vorher über die örtlichen Geflogenheiten informieren. Spätestens wenn man da ist kann man ja mal nachfragen wie die Entnahme vor Ort gesehen wird. Ein guter Gast stellt sich dann auf die Wünsche seines gastgebers ein.:m


Wäre super, aber wird vermutlich nur ein frommer Wunsch bleiben#t
Grundsätzlich kloppen Kochtopfangler sicherlich nicht alle Fische tot und Releaser setzen nicht jeden Fisch zurück.
Lasst uns besser über selektive Entnahme diskutieren, als dieses ständige Aufzeigen von Extremen. Dat bringt nix, wir Angler haben eh keine Lobby und sollten besser am gleichen Strang ziehen, als uns ungezählte Male an Begrifflichkeiten den Kopf einzuhauen.
Greetz Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Dart schrieb:


> Lasst uns besser über selektive Entnahme diskutieren, als dieses ständige Aufzeigen von Extremen. Dat bringt nix, wir Angler haben eh keine Lobby und sollten besser am gleichen Strang ziehen, als uns ungezählte Male an Begrifflichkeiten den Kopf einzuhauen.
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


 
  |good:


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Es gibt wohl gesichterte Erkenntnisse, dass der Leich der größeren Fische
> besser zur Vermehrung und Weitergabe der genetischen Informationen geeignet ist.


 
Soweit ich weiß ist das Gegenteil der Fall, zwar produzieren größere Fische mehr Laich, im Gegenzug wird aber mit zunehmendem Alter die Laichqualität schlechter, will heißen es geht weniger Laich auf und es kommt häufiger zu mißbildungen.
Außerdem ist es gerade bei Raubfischen insbesondere beim Hecht ja so, das ein Kapitaler die Stelle von vielen "kleineren" Hechten einnimt und diese ja auch ganz gerne mal verspeißt.Ich würde also eher davon absehen diese Krokodile zurückzusetzen und dafür lieber mal einen 70ger wieder schwimmen lassen. Die 1m+ Hechtomis haben in ihrem Leben nun wirklich genug Nachwuchs produziert, ihr (zweifellos wertvolles) genetisches Potenzial ausreichend weitergegeben und stehen ohnehin am Ende ihres Lebens.


----------



## Dart (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß


#q:q#h
Gruss Reiner


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Was genau willst du mir damit sagen?


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Was genau willst du mir damit sagen?



Dass es nicht stimmt, bzw. jeder was anderes behauptet.


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Hab dazu nochmal gegoogelt und von 10 entsprechenden Infos sprachen 8 davon dass die Laichqualität mit zunehmendem Alter abnimmt und 2 davon dass sie zunimmt. Fragen wir dazu doch mal einen Fischwirt oder Züchter die müsstens ja wissen.


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Ja die müssten es wissen sagen dir aber nicht die Wahrheit.
Die haben ein Interesse daran dass die Angelvereine ihre grossen Fische entnehmen damit weniger Brut aufkommt und sie Besatz kaufen.
Ich kann dir sagen dass die Züchter selbst eher grosse Elterntiere verwenden.


----------



## pfingstangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Tach zusammen,

natürlich esse ich in Schweden selbst gefangenen Fisch, 2 - 3 nehme ich auch mit nach Hause - zum Fischen gehört für mich auch Fisch essen.

Und natürlich mag ich den Kick beim Anbiss, den Drill usw.. In dem Moment denke ich nicht an's Essen, da geht es um das Erleben. Fast alle Fische setze ich zurück, anders geht es m. E. auch gar nicht: alles vor Ort aufessen => Eiweißschock, alles mitnehmen => #d.

Ich betreibe also C&R *und* Kochtopfangeln und sehe auch keine andere vernünftige Möglichkeit für mich.
Sowohl radikale Fleischmacher als auch ausschließliche C&R-Angler sind nicht mein Ding.


----------



## Ollek (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Ich habe was gegen Fleischmacher insbesondere in Norwegen die sich an keinerlei gültige Gesetzte halten. Und militante Releaser insbesondere Karpfen und Welsangler die Fische mehrmals hintereinander fangen und nachweislich und bewiesen teils schwere Verletzungen zuführen und diese Kreatur als reines Sportgerät betrachten
Desweiteren mit ihren Anfütterorgien dafür sorgen das die Wasserqualität auch nicht besser wird.

Einen Angler der mit ner Kühltruhe an deutschen Gewässern angeln geht habe ich allerdings noch nicht gesehn auch wie die Leute die einfach alles abschlagen... 

Wenn dann ist das selbstverständlich zu verurteilen.

Ich persönlich halte es so wie 99% der Antworten hier im Thread. seltsam nur das das jetzt scheinbar hier funktioniert und in anderen Threads zu diesem Thema nicht;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



> seltsam nur das das jetzt scheinbar hier funktioniert und in anderen Threads zu diesem Thema nich



Vielleicht weil ichs (diesmal) schnell genug mitgekriegt habe und gleich die Keule angedroht habe??
))


----------



## Stonefish (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Dart schrieb:


> Wäre super, aber wird vermutlich nur ein frommer Wunsch bleiben#t
> Greetz Reiner|wavey:


Warum frommer Wunsch |kopfkrat Es hängt doch von deiner, meiner , unseren eigenen Entscheidung ab dieses umzusetzen. Wenn ich weis, das C&R vor Ort erwünscht ist, dann richte ich mich danach oder entnehme max. das was ich vor Ort verzehre.
Wird am Urlaubsort von den Einheimischen selbst eine max. Entnahme betrieben, wird sich keiner über den deutschen Urlaube aufregen, der genauso verfährt. Ob es dann genauso treibt, bleibt einem jeden selber überlassen.


----------



## hans albers (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

moin...
also erstmal finde ich es gut
das hier mal einigermassen sachlich diskutiert wird,
und man sich nicht wieder die köppe einhaut,
wie sonst bei diesem thema.
ich muss sagen ,dass ich auch mal einen fisch mitnehme,
jedoch nur, wenn ich ihn auch verwerte und das maß stimmt.
ich release allerdings auch bestimmt 60 % meiner fänge,
da:
-zu klein (oder zu gross)
-schmeckt mir nicht
-schonzeit etc.

bin also ein kochtopf-releaser...:q


ich finde es wird immer seltsam,
wenn man kein bewusstes maß an den tag legt
sei es der kühltruhen angler , der alles abschlägt damit 
die truhe voll wird,
oder der hardcore-releaser , der 3 mal die woche
extrem-spinnangelt um die persönl. bestmarke
von gefangenen fischen zu überbieten..

und dieses zitat würde ich dann 
glatt auch so unterschreiben:



> Was ich als nicht mehr zeitgemäß finde sind
> z.B: Hitparaden mit dem größten Fisch, der nur gewertet wird,
> wenn er Tot beim Angelhändler gemessen wird oder
> gezieltes Winterangeln auf Leichdorsche.
> ...


gr
hans


----------



## Janbr (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@Wallerschreck

Ob man ein Gewässer mit herkömmlichen Angelmethoden leer bekommt, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber deine Rechnung geht auch nicht auf:


> Die Fische finden in den dortigen Gewässern noch immer jene optimalen Bedingungen (bezüglich Nahrung, Laichmöglichkeiten etc.) vor wie schon immer und können sich unbeeinträchtig vermehren und je mehr Fische entnommen werden umso mehr Brut wird nicht gefressen und kommt durch so gleicht sich das wieder aus.


 
Denn je weniger Fische es gibt, desto weniger Fische laichen auch, also gibt es in Folge auch weniger Brut. Bei deiner Rechnung, je mehr Fische entnommen werden, desto weniger Brut wird gefressen und das System gleicht sich somit wieder aus, vergisst du das der Frassdruck durch andere Tiere wie z.B. Vögel gleich bleibt und auch die natürliche Sterblichkeit durch Krankheit gleich bleibt.

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



> Denn je weniger Fische es gibt, desto weniger Fische laichen auch,


Bei gleicher Nahrungsgrundlage laichen sie dann aber pro Stück mehr und vor allem wächst dieser Nachwuchs dann schneller und kann dann selber wieder laichen (ist ja bei Fischen nicht wie bei Elefanten mit ca. 2 Jahren Tragezeit und dann nur ein Kalb))

Jede "Nische" in der Natur wird immer schnell besetzt.

In einem Gewässer mit gegebener Größe hat man durch gezielten Wegfang z. B. großer Hechte insgeamt (Kilo/Hektar) mehr Ertrag.

Das ist für ein "Produktionsgewässer" (Fischzucht/verkauf) also durchaus sinnvoll, während Angler auch ein Interesse an kapitalen Fischen haben.

Daher sollten Anglergewässer dahingehend "bewirtschaftet" werden, dass man eine möglichst breite, optimale Alterspyramide hat, um einen sich selbst erhaltenden Bestand einzelner Arten gewähleisten bzw. erreichen zu können.


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Auch ich finde es super, wie sachlich diese Diskussion hier verläuft #6#6#6. Großes Lob an alle und eigentlich ist der Kern der Sache schon mehrmals herausgestellt wurden:

*Auf das richtige Maß kommt es an:* Fische zum Verzehren mitnehmen, aber bei zu kleinem Maß oder zu viel Fang wieder zurücksetzen. 

Aber sowohl das Kühltruhenvollangeln als auch das rekordjagende C&R sind abzulehnen.


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ja die müssten es wissen sagen dir aber nicht die Wahrheit.
> Die haben ein Interesse daran dass die Angelvereine ihre grossen Fische entnehmen damit weniger Brut aufkommt und sie Besatz kaufen.
> Ich kann dir sagen dass die Züchter selbst eher grosse Elterntiere verwenden.




Hallo Norbert,

dazu kann ich dir sagen, dass wir letztes Jahr beim Elektrofischen (Meerforelle) von der Zuchtstation den Auftrag bekommen haben, möglichst kleine Fische anzuliefern. Diese lassen sich besser hältern und liefern qualitativ bessere "Produkte". Wieso sollte das im übrigen bei den Fischen anders sein, als bei den Menschen ;+ .


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Hallo Norbert,
> 
> dazu kann ich dir sagen, dass wir letztes Jahr beim Elektrofischen (Meerforelle) von der Zuchtstation den Auftrag bekommen haben, möglichst kleine Fische anzuliefern. Diese lassen sich besser hältern und liefern qualitativ bessere "Produkte". Wieso sollte das im übrigen bei den Fischen anders sein, als bei den Menschen ;+ .



Kleine Menschen bekommen die grössten Kinder oder wie? Wäre mir neu.


----------



## Stonefish (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Kleine Menschen bekommen die grössten Kinder oder wie? Wäre mir neu.


 
:q:q Verstehe ich jetzt auch so |kopfkrat

Evtl.  Jüngere Männer haben den besseren Sperma.


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Ja eben.
Die Züchter sind nicht unbedingt an den Genen interessiert, sie möchten möglichst viel Fisch mit möglichst wenig Aufwand.
Bei kräftigen Tieren, möglichst jung natürlich aber gross genug dass auch ordentlich Laich drin ist haben sie da die besten Karten.
Zu kleine geben nur wenig Laich und zu grosse haben oft viele Ausfälle.
Als Angler hat man aber doch andere Interessen oder? Wen interessiert denn bitte ein möglichst hoher kg Ertrag pro Hektar wenn das heisst dass man nur 50-65 cm Hechte fängt?
Dann lieber 20% weniger Ertrag und dafür 90-110cm oder?


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Stonefish schrieb:


> :q:q Verstehe ich jetzt auch so |kopfkrat
> 
> Evtl.  Jüngere Männer haben den besseren Sperma.




Richtig! So war das gemeint. |uhoh:


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Kleine Menschen bekommen die grössten Kinder oder wie? Wäre mir neu.


 
Ich glaube, das ist mehr so aufs Alter bezogen. ;+ Hoffe ich mal, sonst steht mir wohl demnächst ein Fortpflanzungsverbot ins Haus.

Zum Thema: Ob große oder kleine Fische ist denke ich relativ irrelevant. Die These, dass ein Meterhecht besonders gute Gene hat, halte ich für recht gewagt. Man könnte die Größe auch schlicht darauf zurückführen, dass er vorher nicht gefangen oder gefressen wurde.

Letztlich ist es so, dass dieser seine Gene schon oft weitergegeben hat und von daher der Genpool auch durch zur Zeit noch kleinen Fischen gesichert ist.

Das dieser Thread nicht ausartet hat den Grund das die Frage recht eindeutig ist und hier eng an der Fragestellung geantwortet wird.

Allerdings ist diese wohl eher rhetorisch und belanglos. Wer maßvoll entnimmt, der muß sich weder den einen noch den anderen Vorwurf gefallen lassen. 

Die wesentliche Schwierigkeit in diesen Diskussionen ist, das immer wieder von grundsätzlich unterschiedlichen Ausgangssituationen ausgegangen wird. 

Maßvolle Entnahme zum überschaubaren Eigenbedarf kann nicht verwerflich sein, da das ja letztlich das moralische Grunddilemma berührt, dass man um Leben zu können auch töten muß. Sei es direkt, selbst und bewußt oder aber indirekt, durch andere und mit ruhigen Gewissen, weil dass Abstraktionsvermögen nicht ausreicht um sich von der Leberwurst zum Schwein zu denken.

Insbesondere hier im Board hat sich bei mir eine differenzierte Meinung, aber auch ein differenziertes Verhalten gebildet.

Die ganze manchmal fast religiös anmutende Karpfenangelei, bei der es letztlich um Besatzfische geht, die teilweise Gewässer massiv schädigen, ist in ihren Werten für mich ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln. Ich verstehe das nicht und offengestanden will ich damit auch nix zu tun haben. 

Völlig anders muß man die Situation in naturbelassenen Seen und Flüssen beurteilen, deren Bestände sich selbst erhalten.
Diese weisen gemischte Alters- und Größenpyramiden auf und sind gekennzeichnet durch ein dynamisches (Achtung Thomas!) natürliches Gleichgewicht, welches Träge von der einen Seite zur anderen schwankt.

Eine zu starke Entnahme von Fischen muß zwangsläufig, vor allem in stehenden Gewässern, dieses Gleichgewicht stören und aus dem trägen Schwanken ein kräftiges Kippen machen. 

Die Größenpyramide einseitig auszudünnen erscheint mir nur wenig sinnvoll. Schonmaße sollten so gesetzt sein, dass alle Indivduen aus den einzeln Bereichen prozentual gleich betroffen sind. Gerade bei Hechten gibt es einen ausgeprägten Kannibalismus, so dass man davon ausgehen muss, dass die Oma ihre Biomasse zu einem nicht unerheblichen Teil ihren Enkeln verdankt und man durch Wegfangen der Omas den Enkeln ungehemmte Wachstumsmöglichkeiten verschafft. 

Überproportional viele große Fische in einem Gewässer zu belassen kann nicht sinnvoll sein, es sei denn für Angelmännchens Plaisir. 

Äh, ich bin abgeschweift.

Zur Ausgangsfrage, wer zum zeitnahen Eigenbedarf Fische entnimmt, tut nichts verwerfliches und darf über alle die das anders sehen müde lächeln und sie Pharisäer nennen.

Uli


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> @Starcrunch
> Ich glaube einfach nicht dass man in so großflächigen Gewässern mittels Angeldruck einen Fischbestand reduzieren kann.




Hallo,

leider muss ich Dir widersprechen. Der Hechtbestand ist hier in den letzten 10-12 Jahren drastisch zurückgegangen. 
War es früher kein Problem mal schnell einen Hecht zum Mittag zu hohlen, so ist es heute fast aussichtslos. Selbst im Herbst sind keine übermäßigen Fänge mehr möglich. 
Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand diese Phänomen erklären:
Weil Urlauber klagten das sie keine Hechte fangen, habe ich im vorigen Jahr im Frühjahr, nach der Laichzeit, mal gezielt auf Hecht C+R gefischt. Ich angelte sehr sporadisch, meisst nur  
1 - 2 Stunden am Tag und auch nicht jeden Tag. Ich fing in 4 
Wochen ca. 450 Stück. 80% davon waren über 80 cm.
Sobald das Wasser wärmer wurde gingen die Fänge drastisch zurück. Das kenne ich so nicht aus den 90ziger Jahren, da wurde auch im Sommer gefangen.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Das ist jetzt interessant, genau darüber diskutieren wir auch gerade in einem anderen Thread.
Das würde aber bedeuten dass die Hechte nicht weniger werden, nur beissen sie nicht mehr in den Zeiten wo der Angeldruck sehr hoch ist.
Richtig interpretiert?
Dann wäre meine Theorie nichtig dass alle aufgegessen wurden und deshalb nichts beisst.


----------



## Jaws (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Ist man in Schweden (und das sind wir hoffentlich auch bald), dann sehe ich es für völlig legitim an, den einen oder anderen fisch für den Eigenbedarf zu entnehmen. Denn nach einem herrlichen Tag in wunderschöner Natur, gibts sicherlich nichts schöneres, wie den selbst gefangenen Fisch abends frisch zuzubereiten!!!

In den hohen Fangquoten sehe ich ehr das Problem des Wetteifern!!! Einen immer noch größeren fangen zu wollen, als der kollege vorhin...
Aber auch die Petrijünger kann ich verstehen... wann wird einem schonmal die Gelegenheit geboten in solchen fantastischen Hechtgewässern zu angeln... und dafür fahren sie ja
auch wohl dahin!!!!

naja, es ist und bleibt wohl ein sehr schwieriges thema

vg
dirk


----------



## MefoProf (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@ Sundvogel

sehe ich genauso #6. Zumal es bei Fischen recht schwierig ist,  kleinwüchsige Individuen von Jungfischen zu unterscheiden.

Ich persönlich gehe mit dem Vorsatz zum angeln, einen Fisch zu fangen und diesen auch zu verspeisen. Alles andere finde ich persönlich witzlos. 
Das schliesst aber nicht aus, dass ich auch mal einen Fisch zurücksetze. Die Gründe dafür können vielfältig sein. 

Ich höre in der Regel auch auf zu fischen, wenn ich genug habe. Wenn ich noch ein oder zwei Mefos in der Truhe habe, gehe ich auch nicht los, um noch eine zu fangen. Auch nicht wenn die Bedingungen noch so verlockend sind. Einzige Ausnahme ist, wenn ich Angelbesuch habe. Dann ziehe ich mit den Gästen schon mal los, auch wenn die Truhe voll ist.

Norwegenfahrten mit Massenfängen sind daher nichts für mich und ich würde im Leben nicht auf die Idee kommen, Fischfilets aus dem Urlaub mit nach Hause zu nehmen.

Wenn ich C&R betreiben müsste, würde ich auf Karpfen fischen, da diese einen überdurchschnittlichen Drill und gute Grössen bieten. Ausserdem sind sie augenscheinlich nicht sehr empfindlich, was sie zu optimalen C&R Fischen macht. Andere Arten können das weitaus schlechter ab.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt interessant, genau
> Richtig interpretiert?




Vermutlich nicht ganz. Ich habe auch sehr spät im Herbst geangelt, wo hier schon lange keine Touristen mehr angeln.
Ich meine November/Dezember solange kein Eis ist.
Es geht kaum mal ein Hecht an den Hacken. 
Das änderte sich erst im besagten Frühjahr.
Ich glaube auch nicht das man das verallgemeinern kann.

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@sundvogel
Schön geschrieben, Uli!
Das ist schon sehr differenziert zu betrachten, und die Gewässergröße mit Rückzugsmöglichkeiten spielt auch noch eine große Rolle. Auf Quadratkilometern und Hektometer Tiefe können sich mehr als genug große Fische verstecken und immer für genug Laichanlieferung sorgen.

Es besteht aber auch ein Riesenunterschied in der Vermehrungsart. 
Die Salmoniden haben wegen ihrer speziellen Laichbedürfnisse und einer vergleichsweise geringen Eierzahl am ehesten das Nachsehen. Hechte mit locker 4 Mio Eier p. Weibchen brauchen nicht viel Laichtiere, und das Wasser wimmelt davon. Hier und wohl auch im Edersee z.B. wachsen wegen guter Endwinter/Frühjahresbedingungen z.Zt. riesige Bestände nach, daß man fast schon von Überbestand ausgehen kann. Frißt sich aber problemlos weg. 
Bei anderen Fischen ist eine Gleichgewichtsstörung viel schlimmer. 

Aber Barsche oder Hechte in einigermaßen dafür passenden Gewässern wird man mit der Angeln nicht im Bestand schädigen, nur den leichten Angelerfolg wird man durch intenisve Entnahme verlieren, das ist offensichtlich.
Die Klimaveränderung, erhöhtes Brutfisch und Kleintieraufkommen, das sorgt weiter für gut versorgte Räuber und Angler, die in die Röhre gucken. Bei uns konnte man im letzten und diesen Frühjahr fast auf 10cm Rotaugen an vielen Teichen übers Wasser laufen. Bei dem Schlaraffenland, wieso sollen die da so einfach beißen? Wenn es länger (Jahre/Jahrzehnte) warm bleibt und milde Winter gibt, bekommen wir noch viel weitreichendere Veränderungen.


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

450 Hechte in 4 Wochen bei sporadischem Angeln mit 80% übr 80 cm ist nun wirklich nichts wo ich von einem drastischen Rückgang oder schlechtem Bestand sprechen würde 
Allerdings ist mir die Beißunlust gerade der größeren Exemplare in den Sommermonaten auch ein Begriff und ich kann das nicht auf den stärkeren Angeldruck zurückführen da z.B. in dem Gewässer wo ich im Moment fische im Sommer nicht mehr Leute auf Raubfisch angeln als im Herbst oder Winter, eher im Gegenteil.

Auf eine einleuchtende Erklärung dafür warte ich auch schon lange. Einzige erklärung die ich immer wieder höre ist "die haben im Sommer zu viel Futter" was ich persönlich aber nicht einleuchtend finde da die weißfische ja den Winter über ja nicht "weggebeamt" werden sondern im Gegenteil sich schön einigen Plätzen zusammenquetschen


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Hechte mit locker 4 Mio Eier p. Weibchen brauchen nicht viel Laichtiere, und das Wasser wimmelt davon.


 
Das ist der entscheidende Punkt. Viele Hechte heißt viele Kannibalen. Wenige Hechte bedeutet aber nicht gleichzeitig wenig fangbaren Nachwuchs. Die Chancen der kleinen wachsen gewaltig, wenn die großen Hechte weg, auh mal groß zu werden.

Es sei denn,...

Sie werden vorher entnommen.

Uli


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht kann mir jemand diese Phänomen erklären:
> Weil Urlauber klagten das sie keine Hechte fangen, habe ich im vorigen Jahr im Frühjahr, nach der Laichzeit, mal gezielt auf Hecht C+R gefischt. Ich angelte sehr sporadisch, meisst nur
> 1 - 2 Stunden am Tag und auch nicht jeden Tag. Ich fing in 4
> Wochen ca. 450 Stück. 80% davon waren über 80 cm.


 
Erklärungsversuch:

Die großen Fische stehen nach der Laichzeit in kleinen begrenzten Räumen und lassen sich leicht verführen.

Hat das Aussagekraft?

Ich weiß nicht. 

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Vermutlich nicht ganz. Ich habe auch sehr spät im Herbst geangelt, wo hier schon lange keine Touristen mehr angeln.
> Ich meine November/Dezember solange kein Eis ist.
> Es geht kaum mal ein Hecht an den Hacken.
> Das änderte sich erst im besagten Frühjahr.
> ...



Aber 450 Hechte ist doch Wahnsinn, das heisst ja wohl dass der Bestand gut ist.
Hast du irgendeine Idee oder eine Vermutung warum dann nur im Frühjahr gefangen wird?


----------



## Wallerschreck (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Es muss damit zutun haben dass sie nach der Laichzeit öfter bzw. mehr fressen als in der übrigen Jahreszeit. Zur bloßen Deckung des Energiehaushalts bei mäßiger Bewegung reicht es wenn sich ein Hecht alle paar Tage mal ein Rotauge reinzieht. Also ist die Chance das gerade DIESES Rotauge einer unserer Köder ist schonmal deutlich geringer. Nach der Laichzeit müssen sie ständig jagen um die verbrauchte Energie zu decken also fressen sie häufiger und demnach ist die Chance das eine dieser Mahlzeiten "Behakt" ist größer.


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Erklärungsversuch:
> Die großen Fische stehen nach der Laichzeit in kleinen begrenzten Räumen und lassen sich leicht verführen.
> Uli


 
Zumindest haben sie nach der Laichzeit ordentlich Hunger und sind damit viel leichter zu fangen. Ferner folgen sie den im Frühjahr aus den tiefen ins Flachwasser wandernden Fischschwärmen.

Meine Hechterfahrungen im Sommer in Schweden sind fast mathematisch: je wärmer das Wasser desto kleiner die Hechte... und desto tiefer die großen "Sicheln" auf dem Echolot!


----------



## Schwedenpeter (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> 450 Hechte in 4 Wochen bei sporadischem Angeln mit 80% übr 80 cm ist nun wirklich nichts wo ich von einem drastischen Rückgang oder schlechtem Bestand sprechen würde
> Allerdings ist mir die Beißunlust gerade der größeren Exemplare in den Sommermonaten auch ein Begriff und ich kann das nicht auf den stärkeren Angeldruck zurückführen da z.B. in dem Gewässer wo ich im Moment fische im Sommer nicht mehr Leute auf Raubfisch angeln als im Herbst oder Winter, eher im Gegenteil.
> 
> Auf eine einleuchtende Erklärung dafür warte ich auch schon lange. Einzige erklärung die ich immer wieder höre ist "die haben im Sommer zu viel Futter" was ich persönlich aber nicht einleuchtend finde da die weißfische ja den Winter über ja nicht "weggebeamt" werden sondern im Gegenteil sich schön einigen Plätzen zusammenquetschen


 
Naja, Theorien gibt es viele, ich persönlich gehe davon aus, das ein kleiner, wenn auch nicht entscheidender, Faktor die Klimaerwärmung darstellt. 
Überfischung liegt m.E. nicht vor, ausreichend Nahrung ist sicher auch vorhanden, insbesondere dadurch bedingt, das es in Schweden kein gezieltes Abangeln von Weißfischen gibt.

Ich denke auch, das einige Fische auch nicht mehr auf die ständig gleichen Angelmethoden reinfallen, dieses konnte in England z.B. nachgewiesen werden.

Viele Faktoren, die nicht zwingend rückläufigen Bestand als Begründung haben. Ach ja, wenn es nicht so gut beißt, dann macht Angen doch erst richtig spaß 

hejda

Peter


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Margaux schrieb:


> Meine Hechterfahrungen im Sommer in Schweden sind fast mathematisch: je wärmer das Wasser desto kleiner die Hechte... und desto tiefer die großen "Sicheln" auf dem Echolot!


Paßt, nach meiner Erfahrung zum Tagangeln. #6 
Dann gibts aber noch die Dunkelheit ... :g


----------



## Margaux (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



AngelDet schrieb:


> Paßt, nach meiner Erfahrung zum Tagangeln. #6
> Dann gibts aber noch die Dunkelheit ... :g


 
Ich war Mittsommer in Schweden, da wurde es nicht dunkel |muahah::m

Aber Spaß beiseite: das würde bestimmte interessante Diskussionen in einem neuen Thread: "Beißen Hechte auch bei Dunkelheit" o.ä. geben. Die Meinungen gehen da genauso auseinander wie bezüglich des Themas dieses Threads. Ich persönlich habe bei Dunkelheit noch keinen Hecht gefangen, andere haben andere Erfahrungen. Bei klaren Vollmondnächten bspw. könnte ich mir das durchaus vollstellen.


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



sundvogel schrieb:


> Erklärungsversuch:
> 
> Die großen Fische stehen nach der Laichzeit in kleinen begrenzten Räumen und lassen sich leicht verführen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Ulli,

das ist durchaus richtig, aber wo bleiben sie seit den letzten 10 Jahren??

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## NorbertF (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



dheilwagen schrieb:


> Hallo Ulli,
> 
> das ist durchaus richtig, aber wo bleiben sie seit den letzten 10 Jahren??
> 
> ...



Ich dachte du hast 450 gefangen nach der Laichzeit? Waren das vor 10 Jahren NOCH mehr?


----------



## dhxxlwxgxn (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



NorbertF schrieb:


> Ich dachte du hast 450 gefangen nach der Laichzeit? Waren das vor 10 Jahren NOCH mehr?



Ja, da habe ich sie in drei Wochen Sommerurlaub - damals wohnte ich noch nicht hier - gefangen. Und die Sommer waren damals genauso heiß oder verregnet wie jetzt.
Wie schon in einem vorherigen Beitrag erwähnt, wenn meine Familie um 11 Uhr einen Hecht zum Mittag bestellte, dann war der in der Regel um 13 Uhr fertig auf dem Tisch!!!
Das ist heute bei weitem nicht mehr so.
Es ist absolut kein Anglerlatein - die Hechte waren so zahlreich? und gierig, dass sie den Blinker oft schon vor dem, oder im Augenblick des Auftreffens aufs Wasser, nahmen.

Was mir aber hier bei diese Diskussion klar wird - der Bestand an Kleinfischen/Weißfischen hat sehr stark zugenommen. 

Gruß
Detlef


----------



## LAC (29. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Als die spzialisierung auch in der angelei fuss fasste, mach ich mir oft gedanken, was bist du eigentlich für ein angler, Seit einigen jahren angele ich auch, es können so um die 50 jahre sein, da habe ich manch ein fisch gelandet und ich frage mich, wo muss ich mich einordnen, spezialisiert habe ich mich nie, ich bin also kein karpfenangler oder hechtangeler auch kein forellenangler, jedoch kann ich sie gezielt beangeln und oft mache ich es um festzustellen ob es funktioniert, was ich so baumeln lasse. Grosse stückzahlen wie 450 hechte sind für mich utopische zahlen, jedoch habe ich schon hechte von über 1 meter landen können, auch ein Conger von 2 m. und auch noch grösserere fische haben schon gebissen. Gebisssen haben auch schon arten die ich gar nicht angeln wollte, Stückzahlen von 45o habe ich auch geangelt z.b. bei heringen - ich habe sie nicht wieder ins wasser gesetzt, jedoch einige fischarten und kleine sowie grosse habe auch zurück gesetzt. Ein kapitaler Dorsch, der auf den planken lag und seine innereien aus dem hals hingen, habe ich mitgenommen. den zweiten Dorsch auch. Nun kann ich gar nicht sagen, was für ein angler ich bin, da ich auch kleinfischarten eingesetzt habe - z.b. ellritzen, die man ja gar nicht angeln kann. Jedenfalls esse ich den fisch, den ich mitnehme ich finanziere auch nicht die angelfahrt damit, durch den verkauf. Heute war ich etwas angeln - war schön, habe mich sehr lange mit einen angler am gewässer unterhalten, wenig geangelt und nichts gefangen, jedoch mit freude nach hause gagangen ohne fisch.
Nun frage ich mich, bin ich etwas daneben, oder ein kochtopfangler, weil ich im kühlschrank fische habe, die ich noch essen möchte oder einer der nur fische fängt weil er das zucken so liebt. Ich habe fast alles schon gemacht, jedoch habe ich mich nie spezialisiert z.b. raus und wieder rein, oder fang und fress bzw. raus und verkauf. Fest steht, ich habe reichlich fische gelandet und viel freude gehabt am gewässer - muss man sich noch mehr spezialiesieren, damit man sich trennt von der angelei.


----------



## Schwedenangler (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Wallerschreck schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß ist das Gegenteil der Fall, zwar produzieren größere Fische mehr Laich, im Gegenzug wird aber mit zunehmendem Alter die Laichqualität schlechter, will heißen es geht weniger Laich auf und es kommt häufiger zu mißbildungen.
> Außerdem ist es gerade bei Raubfischen insbesondere beim Hecht ja so, das ein Kapitaler die Stelle von vielen "kleineren" Hechten einnimt und diese ja auch ganz gerne mal verspeißt.Ich würde also eher davon absehen diese Krokodile zurückzusetzen und dafür lieber mal einen 70ger wieder schwimmen lassen. Die 1m+ Hechtomis haben in ihrem Leben nun wirklich genug Nachwuchs produziert, ihr (zweifellos wertvolles) genetisches Potenzial ausreichend weitergegeben und stehen ohnehin am Ende ihres Lebens.



Hallo Angelkollegen!

Ich bin von Beruf Fischwirt und kann zu diesem Thema gerne etwas beitragen.
Es ist richtig was "Wallerscheck" sagt.
Die Qualität des Laich´s nimmt mit fortgeschrittenem Alter
der Tiere merklich ab.Es muss dabei nicht zwangsläufig zu 
Missbildungen kommen sondern die Ausfallquote steigt deutlich.Bei Hechten sind die mittleren Grössen ( 70-90cm )
die produktivsten.Wenn man sich in Fachbüchern dieses Thema einmal näher ansieht ist es für jedes Gewässer 
wichtig eine möglichst intakte Alterspyramide zu haben.
Diese verjüngt sich nach oben hin d.h.grosse Fische  durch 
beständiges Zurücksetzen zu schonen macht keinen Sinn.
Auch diese Grossen müssen entnommen werden um ein gleichmässiges Nachrücken vo Unten nach Oben zu gewährleisten.


----------



## NorbertF (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Und damit fleissig Besatz gekauft wird.
Aber das ist eh alles Träumerei, wenn du von 70-90 sprichst und das als mittlere Grösse bezeichnest muss mal auch gesagt werden dass die meisten Gewässer ohnehin keine grösseren (mehr?) haben und die meisten Angler in ihren Hausgewässern niemals einen grösseren (wenn überhaupt nen 90er) fangen.
Und das kommt nur und ausschliesslich daher weil alles abgeschlagen wird.
Dann kommt der nächste Besatz, der wächst ein Jahr und mit 60cm sind schon wieder die meisten aufn Kopp gehaun.
Der Züchter freut sich, der Angler raffts (leider) nicht.
Wer sehen will wie man fängt in Gewässern wo niemals ein Fisch getötet worden ist oder sogar noch nie geangelt wurde der kann sich ja ein paar DVDs von Profiblinker ankucken insbesondere die wo sie in spanischen See angeln (Talsperren etc).
Besonders die eine wo sie zusammen mit Marcus, einem spanischen Redakteur auf Zander twistern. Bestimmt 40-50 Zander auf einen Tag, alle Grössen.
Besetzt werden muss da auch nicht.
Tja so könnte es auch sein, aber....die Realität kennen wir alle. Manche geben es nur nicht zu.


----------



## LAC (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@ schwendenangler
ich stimme dir zu was du schreibst und ich kenne zu gut diese fachbücher,  jedoch sieht es  in der freien natur bzw. von gewässer zu gewässer etwas anders aus, da die angler alles aus dem gleichgewicht bringen, da sie zwar wissen was sie tun, jedoch nicht wissen was es für folgen hat.
Und da muss ich @ NorbertF recht geben - in den vereinseigenen gewässern, wo besatz durchgeführt wird, hat der angler sie ja bezahlt, also bekommen sie einen auf den kopf - sie haben gar keine chance sich zu entwickeln.
Nun kennst du dich ja sehr gut aus mit der Fischproduktion und ich hatte immer einen grossen kampf im verein, wenn ich den besatzplan vorlegte, für zig tausende von marken wurde besatz gekauft - auch ellritzen. Das muss ein gewässerwart erst mal durchdrücken im verein, vereinsgelder "verschleudern" für fische die man nicht angeln kann.  Auch wollte man sofort grosse forellen besetzen, damit sie die pfanne füllen -  für den fischwirt ein gefundenes fressen, da sie geld bringen, wissen jedoch nicht, das sie vertrieben werden im fliessgewässer von den kleinen Forellen in Regionen wo der hecht nur wartet. All dieses musste ich mir anhören, da steht oft ein kleiner gewässerwart sehr schlecht da, da er einfach überstimmt wird von den mitgliedern. Graskarpfen war vor jahren der grosse renner - lächerlich sage ich nur. Am liebsten hätten sie alle arten besetzt - dann muss man nicht mehr weit fahren. 
Ich habe dieses alles erlebt und es waren immer spannende momente für mich, was kommt denn jetzt für ein vorschlag auf den tisch.
Nun sehen auch bei mir die karten anders aus, denn ich besitze auch die ahnung vom fisch und etwas mehr und da kann mir nicht ein Laie sagen, was gemacht werden soll. Sie frassen mir förmlich aus der hand, sonst hätten sie ihren dreck selbst machen können. 
Dieses ist aber nicht überall so, denn oft musste ich gewässerwarte hilfestellungen geben - da er mich angerufen hat und gesagt hat, bei uns spielen sie wieder verrückt. 
So ist es nun mal, wenn menschen bzw. laien,  die gerne angeln gehen  auch noch für den besatz zuständig sind und glauben sie machen alles richtig.
Viele grüsse 
Otto


----------



## Dart (30. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Hallo Angelkollegen!
> 
> Ich bin von Beruf Fischwirt und kann zu diesem Thema gerne etwas beitragen.
> Es ist richtig was "Wallerscheck" sagt.
> ...


Jeder so wie er es gelernt hat, der verantwortliche Fischwirt für den Ruhrverband in Sachen Hechtbesatz, Herr Kühlmann vom Möhnesee, der für etliche Stauseen den Hechtnachwuchs liefert, streift am liebsten die grössten Hechte ab
Und der Banause lässt die auch noch wieder frei.
Über zahnlose Omis müssen wir hier hoffentlich nicht diskutieren:q
Greetz Reiner


----------



## Schwedenangler (31. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@ Dart
Es ist richtig das Markus Kühlmann natürlich auch grössere Hechte nimmt und auch abstreift.Ich sage ja auch nicht das 
der Laich von grösseren Hechten grundsätzlich immer schlecht
sein muss nur die Wahrscheinlichkeit das der Laich an Qualität verliert wird grösser.Beim Streifen der Fische sehe ich mir den Laich an und entscheide dann ob die Eier für die Vermehrung genutzt werden oder nicht.

@ Otto
Natürlich sind die Gegebenheiten in jedem Gewässer anders , da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht.In vielen Vereinsgewässern erreichen die hechte wirklich nicht einmal die 90 -100cm weil sie vorherschon " erlegt " werden oder das Gewässer es von seinen Möglichkeiten gar nicht erst her gibt.
Aber : Mit meinem Mitgliedesbeitrag erkaufe ich mir nicht das Recht auf Fische aus meinem Vereinsgewässer!!!
Es ist für mich nicht nachvollziehbar wenn ein Angler sagt 
" Ich habe den Beitrag bezahlt also steht mir auch Fisch in ausreichender Menge zu ,mindestens soviel das ich den Beitrag wieder raus habe ".
Das wäre eine sehr schlechte Einstellung.
Auch ich bin in einem Verein für den Besatz zuständig und muss mit den gleichen Unzulänglichkeiten kämpfen wie du.
Pure Ahnungslosigkeit und Unwissen der Mitglieder lassen einem oftmals graue Haare wachsen.
Umso wichtiger ist es für vernünftigen ausgeglichenen Besatz
zu sorgen um unsere Gewässer nicht aus fischereilicher Sicht
kaputt zu machen.


----------



## Ullov Löns (31. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



Schwedenangler schrieb:


> Aber : Mit meinem Mitgliedesbeitrag erkaufe ich mir nicht das Recht auf Fische aus meinem Vereinsgewässer!!!


 
Sondern?

Das ist eine Einstellung und innere Haltung von dir, die ich im übrigen teile. Aber solange es keine handfesten Regelungen gibt muß man das hinnehmen.

Was passiert denn, wenn der Weiher, See, Bach frisch besetzt wird?

In vielen Vereinen oder für Urlaube wird viel viel Geld bezahlt und daraus leiten die Mitglieder bzw. Gäste natürlich das Recht auf Fische ab.

Das ist für mich durchaus nachvollziehbar.

Insbesondere Urlaubsgebiete, die mit Angelurlaub werben, müssen damit rechnen, dass die Gäste eben Fische entnehmen.

Regulierbar ist dieses nur durch eindeutige Gesetze und Kontrollen, wie uns die Norweger leider vorgemacht haben. 

Und trotzdem gibt es noch immer Deutsche die im Asnen Aalschnüre mit 200 Haken legen.

Traurig sowas.

Uli


----------



## NorbertF (31. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Wir haben auch einen seltsamen Gewässerwart.
Besetzt Forellen in einem Baggersee, weil "die Mitglieder das so wollen". Von 200 Kilo werden aber nichtmal 50 Kilo gefangen, den Rest fressen Welse und Hechte und Zander.
Und dann natürlich Bachforellen...als Futter könnte er auch was andres reinwerfen 
Zum Zanderbesatz gezwungen sagt er: "mal sehn wieviele davon wieder rauskommen, wenn sichs nicht lohnt dass mach ichs nicht mehr".
Unser Vorsitzender hat darauf gottseidank gesagt:" Dann gibts nen neuen Gewässerwart" 
Der Gewässerwart ist auch fast der einzige der die Fische nun entnimmt. Die andern haben kapiert: hoppla wir wollen unsern Zanderbestand aufbessern (gab vorher schon nen kleinen sich selbst erhaltenden), also lass ich die mal drin ne Weile. Er nicht. Jeder bessere geht in die Truhe.
Wir haben ihn schon gefragt warum er sie nicht gleich heim liefern lässt statt zum See 
Manche raffens nie....und dann sind sie auch noch Gewässerwart hehe.
Man kann doch auch mal 2-3 Jahre warten bis der Bestand ordentlich ist und dann selektiv entnehmen...der Rest kanns zumindest.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*



> Mit meinem Mitgliedesbeitrag erkaufe ich mir nicht das Recht auf Fische aus meinem Vereinsgewässer!!!


Stimmt so. Denn die Fische gehören rechtlich dem jeweiligen Besitzer/Pächter/Bewirtschafter - also z. B. dem Verein.

Aber eben nicht dem einzelnen Vereinsmitglied.

Das erwirbt durch Vereinszugehörigkeit das Recht zur Aneignung der Fische aus dem Besítz des Vereines in zumeist begrenztem Maße durch entsprechend festgelegte Gesetze und Regelungen (Rechtlich, jeweils geltendes Landesfischerreigesetz. Oder durch weitergehende Regelungen des  Vereines/Pächters/Besitzers/Bewirtschafters).

Oder anders und einfacher gesagt:
Juristisch hat das Vereinsmitglied das Recht zum angeln, aber keinen Anspruch auf Fang))

Dass auf der anderen Seite ein Vereinsmitglied als Teil des vereins sozusagen auch einen Teil der Fische "besitzt" ist dabei unerheblich, da diese "Rechte" und deren Wahrnehmung über Vereinssatzung eben über den Vorstand/Satzung etc. "abgewickelt" werden.

Sicherlich ist das aber mit ein Grund für Streitigkeiten in vielen Vereinen:
Dass die Mitglieder meinen dass zuwenig/falsch eingesetzt wird und ihre Beiträge in keiner Relation zu ihrem Fangergebnis stehen - müssen die halt nen anderne Vorstand wählen (aber will ja auch keiner sowas freiwillig gerne machen))

Davon ab muss einfach jeder Angler für sich selber wissen in welchem Maße er Fische mitnimmt oder zurücksetzt, soweit es den jeweils in den einzelnen Ländern/Gewässern geltenden Gesetzen und Vorschriften entspricht.

Alles was darüber hinaus geht, ist schlicht eine moralisch/ethische Diskussion.

Interessant finde ich auch die Geschichte ob jetzt große Fische mehr/besseren Laich produzieren (Anhänger von c+r behaupten das gerne) oder ob eben große Fische nicht so produktiv sind (wie es Anhänger von c+c gerne behaupten).

Da ich kein (Fischerei)Biologe bin, halt ich mich da mal raus mit ner eigenen Meinung, denn letztlich kann ich auch da nur wiedergeben, was entsprechende Wissenschaftler schreiben (und da gibts halt verschiedene Meinungen....).

Ich persönlich denke dabei aber, dass vom Menschen genutzte Gewässer eben nicht die gleichen Möglichkeiten haben Fisch zu produzieren wie "unberührte Gewässer". Je nach Zielrichtung (mehr Fischzuwachs pro Fischart/Hektar, mehr größere Fische einer bestimmten Art, mehr Fische in verzehrfähigen Größen, ein sich möglichst weitgehend selbst erhaltender Bestand um nicht so viel besetzen zu müssen etc., etc., ....) ist dabei eben eine entsprechende Bewirtschaftung nötig, die dabei je nach entsprechendem Ziel komplett anders ausfallen kann.


----------



## LAC (31. August 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Hallo zusammen,
ihr habt ja alle etwas recht, jedoch sind drei wichtige punkte zu berücksichtigen, das fischereigesetz ist ein landesgesetz und ist von land zu land etwas anders. Der zweite punkt ist das gewässer, sind es die unterschiedlichen fliessgewässer, ein See oder ein schlammloch usw.
Der dritte punkt ist der gewässerwart, der für den besatz zuständig ist. Ist es einer der sich ein wenig auskennt, oder einer der die angelprüfung bestanden, nun gewässerwart ist und jetzt die möglichkeit hat etwas zu bewegen unter der wasseroberfläche. 
Nun ist solch ein gewässerwartslehrgang wichtig, jedoch war er nur anwesend, dann kommt er zurück und kennt die mindestmasse, die er vergessen hatte und einige fischarten mehr. Das ist ja schon mal was, und dann wird er gewählt und ist für den besatz zuständig. Über seine Erfahrung wird hier berichtet. Eine gefahr die einige angler erkennen - wie z.b. NorbertF, jedoch nicht alle angler sehen dieses so, da sie ja einen "gewässerwart" haben.
Diese "gewässerwarte" kennen sich ja nicht aus und sie machen das, was der vorstand sich am kleinen tisch ausdenkt und dann beschliesst. Er bestellt die fische und setzt sie ein - das ist seine arbeit und da kann er auch noch gravierende fehler bei machen.
Eine grosse gefahr für die fischfauna und es kann sich neg. auswirken auf die angelei.
Nun kann ich heute nicht mehr mitreden, da ich diese funktion nicht mehr ausübe, jedoch nach berichten läuft es so immer noch .
Wenn ich ein fliessgewässer von etwa 100 km sehe, dann ist es aufgeteilt und zig angelvereine haben es gepachtet, da weiss ein angelverein nicht was der andere macht - dieses habe ich erlebt, denn ich wunderte mich immer über fische, die dort nicht heimisch waren, da fische ja keine pachtgrenzen kennnen.
Nun war ich obmann der gewässerwarte und ich habe alle gewässerwarte des fliessgewässers und den vorstand ein einem tisch gerufen und wir haben uns mal über das gesamte system unterhalten und den besatz den sie gemacht haben- ja, da kam eine wundertüte zum vorschein. 
Ich habe versucht eine einheit zu finden - schwerer kampf - auch der ruhrtalsperrenverband war anwesend mit dem ich positiv gearbeitet habe - und wenn meine fähigkeiten nicht mehr reichten, dann holte ich mir die herren von der damaligen Landesanstalt für fischerei bzw intern. wissenschftler. Wir maschierten bis zum ministerium, ich rede hier nicht mehr von spielerei, da ging es auch um schleifung von wehranlagen und bau von fischtreppen und vieles mehr.
Bei solchen projekten, versagt ein gewässerwart, der einen 3 tages kursus gemacht hat oder ein 1. vors. der die schreibmaschine beherrscht. Tut mir leid, dass ich dieses erwähne, aber ich habe es erlebt und es ging auch immer um besatz und jeder versucht sein bestes zu geben, damit er das beste bekommt. Die sichtweisen sind jedoch anders. 
Nur ein ausgewogener fischbestand macht ein gewässer erst gut - schlammlöcher mit fische bis hin zu den put6take anlagen haben wir genug im lande.

Lobenswert wäre es, wenn man den besatzplan mal den zuständigen fachanstalten (in NRW Albaum) vorlegen würde - was sie dazu sagen, dann hätte der gewässerwart sich wenigstens etwas abgesichert und könnte dieses dem verein vorlegen - dann können sie kaum noch etwas dagegen sagen. Wird aber kaum gemacht. Schade.

Jedenfalls würde dieses der fischfauna zugute kommen sowie dem angler.
Dann würden wir heute nicht soviel negatives lesen, von (vereins)gewässer.

@ sundvogel
das mit dem frisch besetzen, wird unterschiedlich gesehen, einige vereine sperren die strecke und das geht bis zur put&take anlage, die den besatz ankündigen. So gewaltig sind die unterschiede - ist doch eine tolle sache - es kommt nur drauf an, von welcher seite man das sieht.
Und mit der aalschnüre - ja, es ist verboten, jedoch sind leider einige "angler" unter uns, die den fisch verkaufen - es ist auch nicht erlaubt. Der fisch wird hochgerechnet was hat der urlaub gekostet, dieses sehe ich hier in dänemark. Und da muss man sich schon was einfallen lassen und dann werden aalschnüren gelegt, netze gespannt und andere methoden angewendet, wie man schnell fische erbeuten kann. Sie werden dann verkauft und manch ein angler wundert sich, dass man in seiner heimatstadt im restaurant "hornfische" essen kann. Norwegen ist ein gutes beispiel - die ausfuhr an fischfleisch wurde begrenzt - nun fahren einige nicht mehr nach norwegen, weil es sich nicht mehr lohnt. In anderen ländern, dürfen sie keinen gefangenen fisch vom boot mitnehmen bzw. aus dem land, da angeln aber auch ausländer, es sind die dummen, da lachen die "cleveren" sich eins ins fäustchen drüber, da sie minus machen - da kommt nichts bei rum - da sie sich das falsche land ausgesucht haben. So schön kann die angelei sein - es kommt nur drauf an von welcher seite man sie sieht.
Da sind wir beim thema, denn im zuge der spezialisierung, gibt es kochtopfangler, sportangler, geschäftsleute und einfach angler - sie alle lieben die natur, jedoch betrachten sie sie unterschiedlich. Eine bunte pallette, die weltweit vertreten ist. Darunter sind tolle jungs und mädels, mit denen ich gerne angeln gehe.

Nachtrag: 
steht ein wirtschaftliches interesse dahinter - dann sollte sich der angler ausschalten oder berufsfischer werden. Für züchter sind weibliche tiere wertvoller, da sie die "eier" haben bzw. das geld bringen. Und wer sich in dem gewerbe auskennt, der lässt es kurz mal "funken" ( Norbert - ohne gummi) und dann schlüpfen aus den eiern nur noch weibliche tiere, da kommt freude auf.  Für den laien unvorstellbar, wie man fische produzieren kann, da er einen anderen kampf hat -  wie bekomme ich sie am haken.


----------



## LAC (3. September 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Hallo zusammen,
nun ist es hier ruhig geworden - eigenartig - ich dachte wir hätten uns mal in ruhe ohne grosse aufregung - so wie es thomas erwähnt hat - über die einzelnen "klassen" in der angelei bzw. über die art und weise, wie man die angelei betrachtet, vom c&r bis hin zu den massenfängen, sowie über die einzelnen fischarten unterhalten und wie man sie verwertet.
Die ganze banbreite, vom kochtopfangler bis hin zum........ist hier im board vertreten - jedoch wie ich sehe sprachlos geworden. Ich bin immer für ein offenes wort bereit - werde nie ausfallend, auch wenn mich einer schlägt mit 500 fische.
Nun hoffe ich ja, dass sich einige melden, auch wenn sie sagen deinen ansichten sind veraltert - dann haben sie recht, denn die welt ist dabei sich zu verändern und ich komme nicht so schnell mit, deshalb möchte gerne ganz neue informationen hier sehen - da kommt freude auf oder tränen.
Wir werden uns also nicht beschiessen - bekennen farbe - und reichen uns die hände.
Nun bin ich gespannt - was von der "front" berichtet wird.


----------



## Schwedenpeter (5. September 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

#6|good:


----------



## LAC (10. September 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist traurig zu sehen, dass keiner den mut hat, hier farbe  zu bekennen. Ich dachte wir wären eine gemeinschaft und wir könnten mal in ruhe einen gedankenaustausch vornehmen.
Die kluft unter den anglern muss doch grösser sein als ich dachte, man hat sich halt spezialisiert und schaut nicht mehr nach rechts oder links.
Zum glück regeln verordnungen und gesetze die angelei, sonst hätten wir nur noch einzelkämpfer.


----------



## Ullov Löns (10. September 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

Ich verstehe nicht ganz über was noch geredet werden soll. Da müsste wohl ein neuer Thread her. Aber zu welchem Problem überhaupt?

Uli


----------



## LAC (11. September 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@ Sundvogel
da gebe ich dir recht, es müsste ein neuer tread her.
Wir sitzen alle in einem boot - jedoch schlagen einige von uns eine andere richtung ein. Zum glück ist der weg vorgeschrieben, sonst hättem wir noch mehr spezialisten.

Mfg otto


----------



## LAC (16. September 2007)

*AW: Kochtopfangler, Sportangler und andere Angler in Schweden*

@ Thomas
nun hasst du alle deine schäflein gebeten schön ruhig zu bleiben und ich habe mich schon gefreut auf interessante neuigkeiten. 
Aber dass sie dieses wörtlich genommen haben, kann ich nicht verstehen. Ist es denn schwer, locker die sache zu sehen und etwas zu schreiben was man denkt und zu lesen was der andere denkt ohne gleich auf die palme zu klettern oder kann man dieses nicht ertragen.
Gruss Otto


----------

